# Problem: Eclipse Plugins



## DaRolla (15. Jan 2005)

ich habe eclipse 3.1 installiert, und zwar auf c:/eclipse

wenn ich einige plugins in den plugins ordner kopiere werden die zwar gefunden aber nicht aktiviert.

ich benutze windows xp sp2.


auf der arbeit, gleiches szenario, aber windows nt, und da läuft alles. und eclipse ist in c:\programme\eclipse installiert.

woran liegt?

wer hat auch diese art von problem?


ps: sorry wenn der thread hier nicht richtig positioniert ist...


----------



## Dukel (15. Jan 2005)

3.1 gibts nicht. Nur 3.0.1

Ist unter Hilfe - About - Plugins das Plugin aufgeführt?

Um welches Plugin dreht sichs? Ich hatte mal das Problem, das ich ein weiteres Plugin benötigte um eines laufen zu lassen.


----------



## foobar (15. Jan 2005)

Klar gibt es Eclipse 3.1 
http://www.eclipse.org/eclipse/development/eclipse_project_plan_3_1.html


----------



## Dukel (16. Jan 2005)

Ach so.
Ich meinte keine Beta Versionen.

Ist das Plugin jetzt bei Hilfe ausgeführt?


----------



## foobar (16. Jan 2005)

Vielleicht sind die Plugins nicht kompatibel zu deiner Eclipseversion, damit hatte ich schon öfters Probleme ;-)


----------



## DaRolla (16. Jan 2005)

also, unter "hilfe / about eclipse platform / plug-in details" wird das plugin nicht gelistet. auch unter den features wird das passende feature nicht gelistet.

die rede ist vom omondo eclipse uml plugin: http://www.eclipseuml.com/download/free/index.html#E3

dieses plugin braucht einige andere plugins, wobei ich zuhause und auf der arbeit sehr genau gearbeitet habe.

gelistet werden die plugin aber unter "window / preferences / plug-in development / target platform"


----------



## DaRolla (16. Jan 2005)

und ich benutze eclipse 3.0.1 :lol:


----------



## DaRolla (16. Jan 2005)

eclipseUML_E301_freeEdition_2.0.0.beta.20041026.jar

diese jar kann man ausführen, sie ist ein installer, kopiert die dateien in den plugin ordner


emf-sdo-runtime-2.0.1.zip
GEF-runtime-3.0.1.zip
uml2-1.1M2.zip

diese zips entpacken, und die features und plugins in die gleichnamigen eclipse ordner kopieren.


ich denke auf diese art und weise hab ichs auf der arbeit und daheim richtig gemacht.


----------

